
Google teases October 4th announcement - Mahn
https://madeby.google.com
======
RossM
Two images from the source that aren't actually used in the rotation:

[https://madeby.google.com/static/images/tenfour/extras/001.j...](https://madeby.google.com/static/images/tenfour/extras/001.jpg)
[https://madeby.google.com/static/images/tenfour/extras/002.j...](https://madeby.google.com/static/images/tenfour/extras/002.jpg)
(clearly shows a phone)

~~~
spdustin
One that looks like an old iPhone, to boot.

------
Skunkleton
How come anytime smartphones come up people start flinging poo at each other?
Seriously, why does anyone care that someone prefers an iPhone, or is
disappointed at the rumored price increases?

~~~
twiceaday
us vs them + bikeshedding.

------
norswap
Pixel phones? [http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/09/google-confirms-
octob...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/09/google-confirms-october-4th-
event-prepare-for-pixel-phones/)

------
fiveSpeedManual
Apple and Google should save money and hire the same design firm (similar to
how Toyota and Subaru collaborated on the 86/BRZ).Their flagship phones
already look very similar. "Premium" != "Aluminium unibody, with edge-to-edge
glass" /s

~~~
herge
I though that Apple and Google already used the same design firm: Apple inc.

~~~
rck404
Please. This fanboyism without any concrete evidence is just a troll comment.
I can go an about how Apple ios design brought in inspiration from Windows
Metro & from other competitors too but, this thread isn't about that. Please
do provide specific examples or notes to validate or create a new thread.

~~~
ethanbond
Did any Android manufacturer release a phone with a similar form factor as the
iPhone prior to the iPhone? Yet suddenly now it's almost impossible to find a
phone that doesn't mirror the iPhone...

~~~
Nursie
You mean a slab of glass, most of which is screen?

Wow. Design award of the decade... Or actually simply what people thought
about before but wasn't possible until then. (The LG Prada around at the same
time shows this)

It's pure fanboyism.

~~~
ethanbond
Strange that if it was so obvious or so easy, there were people saying stuff
like this [0]:

"Apparently none of you guys realize how bad of an idea a touch-screen is on a
phone. I foresee some pretty obvious and pretty major problems here. I’ll be
keeping my Samsung A707, thanks... Color me massively disappointed."

"Touch screen buttons? BAD idea. This thing will never work."

"no qwerty keyboard? ojhsdodsagfadhjldgs!!"

"This looks like a disgusting bastard child of iPod/Cellphone/PDA. Yes it's
shiny, but I’m sure it won’t be so shiny once you touch it."

"lol last i checked many companies tried the tap to type and tap to dial ...
IT DOESNT WORK STEVIE, people dont like non-tactile typing, its a simple fact,
this isnt a phone its a mac pda wow yippie.... "

"It took apple how long to develop this ONE PHONE, samsung and motorola
release new phones every few months lol, and constantly innovates and gets
better, im sorry but if im sending text messages i'd rather have my thumb
keyboard than some weird finger tapping on a screen crap."

Somebody should ask that last guy what phone he uses today.

And yet it seems literally _no other company_ can figure out a form factor
that competes with it. So yes, you're right, design award of the decade.

Do you really think that's HTC/Samsung/LG/Huawei/Motorola's inspiration for
all their devices? They're modeled after the LG Prada?

[0]
[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/11/17-of-...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/11/17-of-
the-best-internet-reactions-to-the-original-iphone/415095/)

~~~
Nursie
No, I think that that was the direction phones were moving in anyway, and it
was an obvious step.

I also think that fanboys like yourself give way, way too much credit to Apple
for 'inventing' the form factor and the smartphone when they weren't even
first to market with that form factor and other smartphones had been around
for years.

They did what they do well - designed a good product with mass appeal at the
high end of the market, they even lead the market. I'm not trying to claim
they're somehow bad or just derivative (because I'm not a fanboy)

------
0xmohit
Could someone fix the headline please? The link suggests that it's October
5th, and not 4th.

~~~
Evoludo
It says October 4th for me. Maybe it's detecting timezones?

~~~
aembleton
Probably. The title says 'Oct. 4 - Google', but the content of the page says 4
Oct.

As I'm in the UK 4 Oct would be correct way around for me.

------
curt15
Unless they pledge iphone-class software support, I can't think of any
announcements that would really move Android forward.

~~~
awill
I think he means providing software support, like updates. It is unacceptable
for a $650 phone to only get 2 years worth of updates. Apple provides 4-5y.
Sure, sometimes features are removed on older devices, and they run slower,
but surely that's better than no updates at all. My company will not allow
phones to connect to the exchange server if you have a phone that doesn't get
monthly security updates.

~~~
curt15
This exactly, and I'm referring especially to security patches. Nexus devices
are the best among Android but still pale in comparison to iOS. Google Play
Services can't patch vulnerabilities in the core system libraries or the
kernel. A smartphone without software updates is like a desktop computer
without access to Windows updates. If Google wants enterprises to take Android
more seriously, it needs a flagship line of devices with enterprise-grade
software support.

~~~
Prefinem
I have a Nexus 5X on Project Fi and my phone gets updates very frequently. I
have updates at least every month if not every couple of weeks.

------
awill
Rumours are that the smaller version (Pixel) will cost $649, with the Pixel XL
costing $749. Ridiculous. You don't compete with Apple by copying their
pricing. Compete by having a better SoC, better camera/screen etc..

~~~
Veen
> Compete by having a better SoC, better camera/screen

Do you think those things are free?

~~~
awill
Right, but there is no SoC that can compete with Apple's A10 fusion SoC.
Google just buys off the shelf Qualcomm parts, and they are far slower,
especially when you take into account that the Google phones need even more
horsepower because they run at much higher resolution.

~~~
strictnein
In single core benchmarks, Apple's A10 is king. In multicore it's pretty much
inline with others.

[https://daringfireball.net/linked/2016/09/14/geekbench-
andro...](https://daringfireball.net/linked/2016/09/14/geekbench-android-a10)

The Samsung Galaxy S7 is 6 months old, and the iPhone 7 beats it by 5% in
multicore benchmarks.

~~~
rys
The iPhone has half the number of active cores.

~~~
bitmapbrother
Those A series cores are also larger than the Qualcomm cores.

------
giarc
Nexus 6P was released in October 2015, so I imagine they will just be
announcing a new phone. Taking a page from Apple's playbook with surprise
announcements etc.

